# The January Photos are in so come have a look! Congrats...



## TwistMyArm (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey folks 

We had another great turn out this month. We have a total of 13 photos so please take the time to look through them all and then vote for your favorite. 

Please click on the following link to view the gallery: January Photo Challenge gallery. 

The polls will be open for the next 7 days.


----------



## stick35 (Feb 2, 2004)

Is anyone else having trouble viewing the photos?

I have tried multiple times over the past 4 hours.  I get to the page that should show the first 9 thumnails, but the images never load and my browser gets messed up and won't show me any images from any site after that.  I shut down the browser and restart it, then everything is ok until I go back to the challenge photos again.  Then the same thing happens again.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, I am too, they will not load using MS Explorer, but do with Netscape, the odd thing is TPF does not work on my old revision Netscape :scratch:


----------



## Dew (Feb 2, 2004)

lovely photos    ... i voted for my favorite one


----------



## havoc (Feb 2, 2004)

Yep doesn't work in my IE either. I sometimes get the first picture but thats all.  Perhapes the moderators should have a look? LOL


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 2, 2004)

It actually takes you to the photoforum gallery then you have to select the photoforum challenge gallery to view all of the photos. There are 2 pages worth of photos this time.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, it's loading seriously slow.  So far only pics 1 and 3 have loaded for me and it's been at least a minute.  I've had trouble with the whole site the past few days, forum and all...


----------



## havoc (Feb 2, 2004)

All i see is picture 1 sometimes. i saw picture 3 once also. The rest aren't working.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 2, 2004)

I could have sworn that it was linking right to the January album when I posted this. I just edited it now and it definitely is linking right to the January album.

What's happening exactly that nothing is coming up? All the photos come up fine for me. The server was really slow earlier today so it could be that it was just taking longer then usual to load all the photos.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 2, 2004)

There seems to be an issue with some firewall software and the gallery. More specifically for some reason Norton Firewall sees the gallery photos as pop ups and attempts to block them. 

If you're using firewall software try to disable it and then view the gallery. Let us know if this helps at all. 

Chase is looking into an upgraded version of the gallery right now, which will hopefully fix this problem


----------



## oriecat (Feb 2, 2004)

Everything just loaded fine for me here at home.  Earlier I was at work...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 3, 2004)

I just updated IE, the photos are now loading for me at home, before i could not see any photos even i the threeds


----------



## Chase (Feb 3, 2004)

From my understanding, there are some known issues with some versions of Internet Explorer 6 (and possibly some older versions) that can cause some strange things to happen with web images. 

For anyone still having problems viewing photos, you may want to visit the windows update web site and see if there are some updates available for the version of Internet Explorer you are running. Hopefully this will fix all of the issues.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 4, 2004)

D'oh, forgot all about this, so I didnt get to vote for my picture, hehe, oh well.  :0)  I remembered thinking the time to vote would never come, then it came and went by.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Gerry,
I had it set to stay up for 7 days. I don't know why it's down already. In any case I've changed it so it'll stay up until I manually take it down on Friday.

Should be able to vote for your photo now


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 4, 2004)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Hey Gerry,
> I had it set to stay up for 7 days. I don't know why it's down already. In any case I've changed it so it'll stay up until I manually take it down on Friday.
> 
> Should be able to vote for your photo now



Hehe, thanks.  Now im conflicted with voting for myself or for something that I may think is a better picture.  :0).

Which makes me think,how do most people vote that didnt submit work?  Vote for a friends, vote for the most visualy pleasing one or for the most technically correct picture?  :0).


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 4, 2004)

Well we try to keep it as anonymous as possible so that people won't be tempted to vote for a friend, but rather the one that they think is best. 

Assuming that nobody tells anyone which photo is there's, then I'm the only one that knows who shot what. I try not to let that influence my decision.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 6, 2004)

Gerry

I did not vote for myself this time, but have ones before. Felted a little guilt plus I won that mouth. I usually vote for the most pleasing one that I think best fits subject.


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 6, 2004)

i've tried it in the firebird browser and works lightning fast for the gallery, it just futzes along in IE and doesn't load up. 

its only 6 meg download for the mozilla firebird browser and i use it heaps: http://www.mozilla.org/products/firebird/


----------



## Chase (Feb 6, 2004)

I've just started playing with the firebird browser and so far I am VERY impressed with it!


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 7, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> I've just started playing with the firebird browser and so far I am VERY impressed with it!



I decided to turn my reply to the mozilla thing to its own thread in the offtopic discussion thread.  click here to go there.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 7, 2004)

Well it's the first time that Steve817 participated in the challenge and it's a good thing that he did because he&#8217;s the winner.

No one photo seemed to dominate this month, but Steve's photo (photo 9) did receive 28% of the votes. Nice work Steve.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 7, 2004)

Congratulations Steve! Sooo cute!


----------



## havoc (Feb 7, 2004)

That is a really cute pic Steve, By next month maybe i will have set my lame 56k on an all day download for a better browser so that i can view and vote on the pics too...


----------



## steve817 (Feb 7, 2004)

Now for the bad news. Gracie died last friday about 2 or 3 weeks after this pic was taken. So it's kind of a bitter/sweet victory. Thanks to all who voted.

Steve


----------



## oriecat (Feb 7, 2004)

:cry:    :cry:    :cry: I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## havoc (Feb 7, 2004)

OMG that is so sad    Still the cutest puppy i have seen in along time.


----------



## Chase (Feb 7, 2004)

Great photo, sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Nytmair (Feb 8, 2004)

congratulations on your win! that's a perfect photo for this contest...very sorry to hear about your loss, the puppy looks just so happy in the picture


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 22, 2004)

Eugenef.com said:
			
		

> &lt;div align = "center">&lt;a href="http://www.eugenef.com/" target="_top"
> onmouseover="window.status='http://www.eugenef.com';return true;" onmouseout=
> "window.status=' ';return true;">
> &lt;img src="http://www.eugenef.com/link/468_60.jpg" width="468" height="60" alt=
> "Eugenef.com Nature Photography" border="0">&lt;/a>&lt;/div> 8)  8)  8)  :arrow:



I dub thy sir spam.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 22, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> I've just started playing with the firebird browser and so far I am VERY impressed with it!



Do you mean Mozilla Firefox 0.8?  :0)  I installed it within the last few days and I like it as well.  Mostly the anti popup stuff.  Although some flash games in popups are not loading so im wondering if flash is installed in it.  :0)  Shoudlnt it come with flash in it?  :0)


----------

